# DRI announces settlement with Timeshare Exit company



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2019)

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...n-efforts-to-protect-customers-300846745.html


----------



## amycurl (May 8, 2019)

"Yes, only we are allowed to use scare tactics to get more money from our owners," says Diamond Resorts' CEO. 

Okay, so this isn't actually a quote, but y'all know that's what was behind this whole thing. And the linked piece is a DRI press release, so not at all nuanced or balanced in anyway.


----------



## nuwermj (May 8, 2019)

A few more facts that the Diamond Press Release omitted.

1) Two of three Diamond claims were tossed by the Court before the trial stated:

"The Florida suit was filed against Orlando lawyer Austin Aaronson and his firm Aaronson, Austin. In a Jan. 26 ruling, U.S. District Judge Roy Dalton Jr. of Orlando tossed RICO and malicious prosecution claims by Diamond Resorts, but allowed claims for false advertising under the Lanham Act, tortious interference with contract, trade libel and deceptive trade practices."

http://www.abajournal.com/news/arti...aiming_law_firms_interfered_with_timeshare_co

2) At trial Diamond could not prove damages from the ads, which means it could not win the case. Diamond then sought a settlement.

In short, Diamond lost this case, but you wouldn't know it from the Press Release.


----------



## ecwinch (May 8, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> 2) At trial Diamond could not prove damages from the ads, which means it could not win the case.



Where do you read that?


----------



## ecwinch (May 9, 2019)

I found this article, but dont have that take. To me it sounds more like they mounted an aggressive defense. I am sure most of these ripoff artists just fold up shop and move down the road under another name.

https://insidetimeshare.com/tag/diamond-v-aaronson/


----------

